# Cleaning shark while Surf Fishing.



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm and old guy just getting into surf fishing and I love it. Still haven't caught a Pompano.

Hope this question doesn't sound to ridiculous to you experienced shark fishers. If I should catch a Black Tip (or any other eatable) I'd like to take it home to the grill. It is my understanding that the shark will need to be killed, filleted and iced pretty much on the spot. 

Question is, how soon do I really need to clean and fillet the shark. Doing it right there on the beach may cause some commotion with none fishing people who may drift by. It would be a few hours before I got home with it. What would you do?

And it seems I draw tourist soon as I get set up to fish. Kids even run up and down the beach catching sand fleas for me. I have a pretty good time of it. I don't mind talking to strangers at all but man some of my stories are unbelievable 'to me' but they stick around for more.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I would gut it and bleed it on the spot but just be courteous to other beach goers while doing it. Soak it in ice water and rotate water to get the urine out of it or soak in milk for a day. Keep it in whole condition and not filleted because you can get in trouble even if it is a legal shark.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I would be cautious about cleaning your shark on the beach and what you do with the carcass.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I would be cautious about cleaning your shark on the beach and what you do with the carcass. I know that in Alabama, you are not allowed to dispose of your fish carcass in the waterways. Also, throwing your shark cleaning refuse will probably shut down the shark "bite"- I have witnessed this first hand. And.... What is the rules as far as keeping a "dressed" fish at the site you are fishing- are shark required fins and head intact?
> Just my thoughts.


Ya it'll shut down the blacktip bite but not the others. Use the guts and head for bait.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I took my shark dazed it with a Mallet then cut it's throat on the beach not in the water. Probably an hour later I was at home filleting it , no ammonia smell whatsoever. And that was my first one that I've ever caught on shore. I caught a baby one on te pier an through it in the cooler on ass without bleeding it , it ruined my cooler lol. Everyone says bleed and cut but I wasn't going to do that at 9pm in the beach so I just bled it and took it home filleted it and I ended up baking it with some Parmesan and Italian bread crumbs , it was probably the best fish I've cooked up. I usually just grill with some Tonys but I saw some breadcrumbs at the house and said why not. Glad I did.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

And I washed off the filets and let them sit on paper towels until they were dry and then put them in the fridge


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you for the information. What would be a minimum size to keep for grilling/cooking. For two, maybe four people.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> Thank you for the information. What would be a minimum size to keep for grilling/cooking. For two, maybe four people.


A good sized Blacktip should do well for that number...
*Better check your regs on shark bag and size limits, and several are off limits...
i.e. FL: Nurse Shark are on the prohibited species list; Blacktip are 1 per person (limit 2 per vessel), taken by hook and line only, and must remain in whole condition (removal of guts allowed). Alabama has a required 54" fork length....
Better safe than cited, always check the regs for the justisdiction you are fishing.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You can keep nurse. Not sure on table fare.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I have talked with fellas that say they target Blacktip for eating. Now I gotta learn to ID sharks. Kind of anxious to get to the beach and catch one.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> You can keep nurse. Not sure on table fare.


Maybe confused about what state- I have always understood them to be prohibited in FL?



> It is unlawful to harvest, possess, land, purchase, sell or exchange the following species:
> Goliath Grouper (Jewfish), Nassau Grouper, Sawfish, Atlantic Angel Shark, Basking Shark, Bigeye Sand Tiger Shark, Bigeye Sixgill Shark, Bigeye Thresher Shark, Bignose Shark, Caribbean Reef Shark, Caribbean Sharpnose Shark, Dusky Shark, Galapagos Shark, Lemon Shark, Longfin Mako Shark, Narrowtooth Shark, Night Shark, Silky Shark, Sand Tiger Shark, Sandbar Shark, Sevengill Shark, Sixgill Shark, Smalltail Shark, Spiny Dogfish, Whale Shark, White Shark, Tiger Shark, Great Hammerhead Shark, Scalloped and Smooth Hammerhead Shark, Manta Ray, Spotted Eagle Ray, Longbill Spearfish, Mediterranean Spearfish, Sturgeon, Florida Queen Conch, Stony, Hard and Fire Corals, Sea Fans, Bahama Starfish, and Longspine Urchin. Harvest of live rock in state waters is prohibited. Puffer fish harvest is prohibited in Volusia, Brevard, Indian River, St. Lucie and Martin counties.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Maybe confused about what state- I have always understood them to be prohibited in FL?


You can keep one per person or 2 per vessel, whichever is less. Have to be 54".

I didn't think so either. But a buddy kept one and I told him that they were protected, but we checked book and he was good.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> You can keep one per person or 2 per vessel, whichever is less. Have to be 54".
> 
> I didn't think so either. But a buddy kept one and I told him that they were protected, but we checked book and he was good.


Being the quote I gave was from the FWC website, I would question your source.... 
Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Being the quote I gave was from the FWC website, I would question your source....
> Hope this was helpful.


My source is fwc. Google it. Check the reg books that come out every month. It's in there too.




Check your quote. Doesn't say nurse anywhere on that list


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Your quote from fwc doesn't list nurse at all. Check your source


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I certainly hope I correctly ID the shark I intend to keep.


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Class dismissed. Thank you for your time. Come again.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Duhhh... What was I thinking, angel, nurse... How the heck did I get that cris-crossed?!?? Well, guess I really made myself look like an idiot :001_huh:
Sorry man- guess I need to sit in the corner with my dunce hat for awhile. Guess what made it so bad was I carried on with it a couple of posts and even looked it up... 

Hmmmm....

Sure not the first, probably won't be the last- maybe I'm getting senile in my old age. A bunch of you were probably saying- "Hey! Look what Mike just posted! What is he talking about?!?" ...and just let me keep taking line....

Hey SteveCal, sorry for hijacking your thread- I think I'll shut up now and let someone contribute who's not screwing up! But honestly, I've kept a lot of shark in my day, but nurse isn't one of them. Blacktip would be on the top of a very short shark list, if I kept them any more.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Soon as you land it on the beach, bleed it immediately. At the same time, cut a line down the stomach and remove the organs. Once you feel like it's safe, take the shark to the water and rinse him off, and clean the organ cavity.

At this point you will want to get it in ice. You can stuff the organ cavity with ice and pack ice all around. I use a very big 150 quart cooler that is long enough for a minimum sized (legal) shark to fit with just his head poking out. 

In my opinion, gutting is a little more important then bleeding as they urinate through the skin. Obviously both need to be done, but from my understanding is that when they die, they will still urinate through their skin, leaving you with ruined meat.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Duhhh... What was I thinking, angel, nurse... How the heck did I get that cris-crossed?!?? Well, guess I really made myself look like an idiot :001_huh:
> Sorry man- guess I need to sit in the corner with my dunce hat for awhile. Guess what made it so bad was I carried on with it a couple of posts and even looked it up...
> 
> Hmmmm....
> ...




No problem, it happens. I was wondering like " what is he referring to? That list doesn't have nurse." Lol. When my buddy showed me the pic of his nurse the first thing I thought was "umm.that's protected." He told me they weren't and we checked a reg book on the spot. I thought the same as you.


----------



## snapperman2020 (Jul 4, 2013)

maybe some one can answer this for me. I fish mostly for shark, and have caught quiet a few. I enjoy eating them on average a couple times a week. I cant tell any difference in the taste of the meat when, I clean it immediately or just put it in the cooler. I read where people talk about how bad the taste is if not cleaned soon after catch. I'm I the only one that see's no difference. crazy huh, any thoughts.

snapperman


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Duhhh... What was I thinking, angel, nurse... How the heck did I get that cris-crossed?!?? Well, guess I really made myself look like an idiot :001_huh:
> Sorry man- guess I need to sit in the corner with my dunce hat for awhile. Guess what made it so bad was I carried on with it a couple of posts and even looked it up...
> 
> Hmmmm....
> ...


Don't go trying to take credit for confusing me. I arrived in that condition. LOL. From what I've read of your entries you seem to be pretty much on the ball. No problem here. :thumbsup:

Gee. I just figured out how to use those little pictures.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

snapperman2020 said:


> maybe some one can answer this for me. I fish mostly for shark, and have caught quiet a few. I enjoy eating them on average a couple times a week. I cant tell any difference in the taste of the meat when, I clean it immediately or just put it in the cooler. I read where people talk about how bad the taste is if not cleaned soon after catch. I'm I the only one that see's no difference. crazy huh, any thoughts.
> 
> snapperman


OMG! Now the confusion factor has gone up. Some tell me kill, bleed, gut and get on ice immediately. Some say no need to rush. Guess this is a case of some do and some don't.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> OMG! Now the confusion factor has gone up. Some tell me kill, bleed, gut and get on ice immediately. Some say no need to rush. Guess this is a case of some do and some don't.


I'd still go with bleeding / dressing them out as quick as possible. Also, one of my concerns with consuming shark often is the amount of mercury many have. I would keep smaller shark, and enjoy them once in awhile. Another fish high in mercury we avoid consuming often is King Mackerel.
Just food for thought....


----------



## Sarghah (Jul 31, 2014)

can get in trouble even if it is a legal shark.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sarghah said:


> can get in trouble even if it is a legal shark.


Explain?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Explain?


I'm pretty sure he is talking about filleting it. You can't fillet any species that have a size limit even if it is legal. You can however gut and bleed it keeping it in whole form.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes! You can dress them (gut and bleed them on the boat or beach), but head and tail must be intact.


> Sharks are to be landed in whole condition, this includes landing sharks with heads and tails intact


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> I'm pretty sure he is talking about filleting it. You can't fillet any species that have a size limit even if it is legal. You can however gut and bleed it keeping it in whole form.


OK true. 

But the only shark we ever kept to eat and not bait was a 7'1" spinner. Slice it's gills to bleed out then gut open and rip everything out. Then put on ice.

Make sure you clean the filets later from the sand etc. I don't know anything about soaking in milk etc


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Some of you are confusing? The rule that a fish must be landed in whole condition seems pretty straight forward when on a boat. The fish is not landed till your boat is on land. But surf fishing you are already on land so as soon as you real the fish in it has become landed. So seems like you can do more than just gut it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Favorite76 said:


> Some of you are confusing? The rule that a fish must be landed in whole condition seems pretty straight forward when on a boat. The fish is not landed till your boat is on land. But surf fishing you are already on land so as soon as you real the fish in it has become landed. So seems like you can do more than just gut it.


Tell that to the FWC officer while he's writing your citation.... LOL


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

LOl you say that jokingly but why should I have to? I mean after you land your boat you can fillet your catch right there at most marinas so whats the difference when you are surf fishing and land a catch then fillet it? Not trying to argue but just trying to understand. I have never read in the regulations where it said you could not fillet a fish on the beach or any where else on land. Only had to be landed in whole condition if you were on a boat or structure not attached to land. Of course this is Florida regulation I am speaking of.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Favorite76 said:


> LOl you say that jokingly but why should I have to? I mean after you land your boat you can fillet your catch right there at most marinas so whats the difference when you are surf fishing and land a catch then fillet it? Not trying to argue but just trying to understand. I have never read in the regulations where it said you could not fillet a fish on the beach or any where else on land. Only had to be landed in whole condition if you were on a boat or structure not attached to land. Of course this is Florida regulation I am speaking of.


Well, you can gut it and prep there but I wouldn't start fileting just yet. If you cut in half and start fileting etc it's hard to tell it's actual size. I know it sounds absurd and all but it's just how it is. From what I know, don't take it to the bank.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

no. if your on dry land you can do whatever you want. its landed. you can cut up blues and fillet your black tip. you can even take the fillets and put them in your vehicle in a cooler. that's a lot further than just getting your boat back to the dock. I use chunked blues for reds. I've been checked and had them diced, was asked if they were over 12" when landed and I answered appropriately. 

Don't take protected species all the way out of the water and onto dry sand. especially if you plan on taking pics. keep them on wet sand or preferably in shallow water to release them.

also, since black tips don't have a size limit you can do whatever you want.

the rules are clearly written out. if an FWC officer writes a ticket based on his/her interpretation its easy to fight. just keep a digital camera and tape measure on you and log everything. your probably going to post a report on here and want the pics anyways.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

no no no --you can't fillet it until you have it in your garage or kitchen :thumbup:..............


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

If there is NO SIZE LIMIT ON THE SHARK, YOU CAN CUT IT UP AS YOU PLEASE...Read the RULES guys...

If no size limit, WHILE ON THE BOAT, we would gut them, cut off the tail and head and all fins then ice down.


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

The original question was SURF FISHING. No boats, no piers, docks, bridges. If you are surf fishing you are already on land so the fish is landed once you bring it out of the water. No where in the regulations have I read that you must be at home to fillet a fish. Only that it must be landed in whole condition. In order for a fish to be landed from a bridge you must walk it to dry land, filleting on a bridge over water in not considered landed. Surf fishing you are already on dry land.


----------

